# self sustaining



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

not an aquarium, but inspriring anyway
The sealed bottle garden still thriving after 40 years without fresh air or water | Mail Online

sure an aquarium may be harder than terrestrial, ... but it may be easier as well


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

That's pretty cool. . . I'd _DEFINITELY_ have fun with a 10-gallon bottle!


----------

